# Technique Discussion: Five Swords



## Yondanchris (Aug 29, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;vnf9yjuok2w]http://youtu.be/vnf9yjuok2w[/video]

                     Great stuff! Blit = pain, it also stops all your opponents  forward motion 
if the fourth dimension of time (HxWxDxT)&#65279; is properly  applied. 
The attack reminds me of a inverted defense for charging ram.  

We are Borg...you will be assimilated!


Great stuff from Cole Family American Kenpo!


----------

